# Edinburgh Recs?



## Debbie (Jun 24, 2012)

I'm off up to Edinburgh soon: any recs on Cafes worth a visit?

Ta!


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Lots!

Brew Lab - South College Street - Hasbean

Castello Coffee - Castle Street - Allpress

Kilimanjaro - Nicolson St - Square Mile

Artisan Roast - Broughton Street - Own

Peters Yard - Middle Meadow Walk - Artisan

Project Coffee - Bruntsfield Place - Square Mile

Wellington - George St - Square Mile


----------



## radish (Nov 20, 2011)

Could try Freemans (Spottiswoode Road, Marchmont) as well - think they have James Gourmet for espresso and various roasters for filter.


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Knew I missed one out that I was thinking of!


----------



## BongoSteve (Apr 10, 2012)

Read in the paper the other week that Artisan had won some award for the best UK coffee shop too. I guess I really should try it sometime soon!


----------



## Debbie (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks for the ideas: I'll see how many I can find in the weekend.


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

Razzo on waverly steps near the train station


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

i like Wellington the best.

Kilimanjaro put me off by sprinkling chocolate direct onto the espresso prior to the milk in a cappa. I said no choc but it happened & I hate choc on coffee.

Of course they did me a second one which was OK.

Maybe they don't do that with the choc anymore


----------



## FDC (Jan 7, 2012)

Bit late with this but I didnt like Peter's Yard. Didnt think coffee was that great and wasnt over impressed with surroundings. Image over substance I thought!


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

in response to this post... i went to castello today

utterly brilliant cup of coffee. They asked if i wanted sugar put in before the milk went in. Great latte art and above all a superb tasting Latte. Smooth, sweet, rich and with jus enough acidity to cut through the milk. They are my new go-to shop.


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Sandro does make a cracking coffee! They're using AllPress beans and making a great job of it. Shame he doesn't have more seats really.


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

Well I work around the corner... So this is my new lunchtime top up


----------

